# Chicken just standing



## Lynda V

I have a hen who has literally just been standing still for at least 24 hours. A couple of days ago,I noticed she seemed slightly lethargic and wasn't running around with the other chickens. she seemed to improve, then yesterday she pretty much just started standing in one place. My first thought was that she is egg-bound,so I started giving her sitz-baths with epsom salts and gentle massages. I can't feel an egg,but I know that doesn't mean there isn't one. She isn't eating or drinking. Her comb and eyes are bright and she's looking around with seeming interest,but she's just not moving,even to sit down. Anyone have any idea what could be going on with her?


----------



## Beekissed

Likely has egg tumors and ascites.  Time to kill her.  I waited around for one of my best old hens that was acting like that, hoping whatever it was would resolve itself but finally culled her and did a necropsy...she was full of egg tumors and fluid.   Wish I hadn't waited so long and gave her the hand of mercy much sooner. 

If she's older or of a reproduction breed and/or not laying eggs daily right now, it's likely to be reproductive cancer and she needs some help leaving her misery behind.  It would be helpful to you to open her up and look inside when you do kill her, just to see what was there and so you'll know for the future.


----------



## Lynda V

Thank you. That does sound very much like my hen's situation.She's a young chicken,not even 3 years old. I have an appointment with a vet tomorrow, so,if need be,I can have her put down humanely.


----------



## Tre3hugger

What breed is she? Sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Beekissed

Lynda V said:


> Thank you. That does sound very much like my hen's situation.She's a young chicken,not even 3 years old. I have an appointment with a vet tomorrow, so,if need be,I can have her put down humanely.


Three years old is old if she's a production breed, like so many are getting nowadays....some folks call them Red Comets, red sexlinks, production reds, etc.  They typically burn out of laying in that 2-3rd year and develop reproductive cancer due to their increased rate of lay during their lives, which just isn't natural.


----------



## Lynda V

She's a golden-laced Wyandotte,so not a production breed. She's never been a terribly prolific egg-layer, and I don't artificially light the coop during winter. My chickens are definitely pets.


----------



## Lynda V

Good news from the vet today! My chicken has worms (never thought I'd be happy about that😏). So, a course of antibiotics and a week of quarantine,and she'll be fine. She's already looking much better. She's nesting down in her crate and seems so much more comfortable😊.


----------



## Beekissed

Lynda V said:


> Good news from the vet today! My chicken has worms (never thought I'd be happy about that😏). So, a course of antibiotics and a week of quarantine,and she'll be fine. She's already looking much better. She's nesting down in her crate and seems so much more comfortable😊.


Um....antibiotics can't kill worms, so not sure what your vet is up to?  I'm glad your chicken is feeling better, though.


----------



## Tre3hugger

Lynda V said:


> Good news from the vet today! My chicken has worms (never thought I'd be happy about that😏). So, a course of antibiotics and a week of quarantine,and she'll be fine. She's already looking much better. She's nesting down in her crate and seems so much more comfortable😊.


Glad you got to the bottom of it


----------



## Tre3hugger

Beekissed said:


> Um....antibiotics can't kill worms, so not sure what your vet is up to?  I'm glad your chicken is feeling better, though.


Good point! Maybe she means an antihelmintic.


----------



## Lynda V

The treatments are metronidazole and panacur. I thought metronidazole was an antibiotic,but I guess I was mistaken.


----------

